
Google waving goodbye to Gears, hello to HTML5 - Flemlord
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/11/google-gears.html
======
yardie
I thought I read somewhere that Gears was always a stopgap until HTML5 got off
the ground.

A lot of blogs are reporting that google is dumping gears for HTML5. That is
really strong language considering most browsers don't support HTML5 so it
will be a few years before Google stops its work on Gears.

Hell I've got a VM with IE6. Not because I want to but because there are a few
stragglers out there that can't or won't update their browser.

------
FreeRadical
Learning more about Google Gears was always on my to do list, I guess I can
cross it off now.

~~~
davidw
That's the thing about having a todo list that's the right length. By not
getting around to it, you can avoid wasting lots of time with stuff that comes
and goes in a flash. I remember someone told me I should learn about CORBA 10+
years ago. I'm glad I didn't get around to it.

~~~
symesc
Brilliant!

No one gets everything done that could be done.

The difference between winners and losers is knowing what to leave undone.

~~~
electromagnetic
Or being just the _right_ kind of lazy so that time decides it for you.

------
est
Browsers that do not support HTML5 were not obsolete in one day.

~~~
ibsulon
But aren't you getting excited about the web development you'll able to do in
6-8 years?

